
Show HN: WebTorrent Desktop 0.22.0 - feross
https://github.com/webtorrent/webtorrent-desktop/releases/tag/v0.22.0
======
RMPR
Very cool, just the day before, I had to clone the repository just to install
it on Fedora because there wasn't any rpm package, which I found weird
considering that you use Electron, congrats for the release, keep up with the
great work.

~~~
feross
You're very welcome - glad you like it!

